# Alright new food suggestions



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking for Grain Free pup food that would mix well with my Orijen LBP Food. We've tried several things and it has to be the food. We tried giving him less, fasting him, rice, pumpkin, flora.. lots of stuff. I didn't want to switch his food, but I don't want my dog to have loose stools forever. My local food supply recommended ToTW for All Stages, but I've heard mixed reviews on All Stage food. I couldn't find a lot of LB Pup food. One was Holistic and had grains, but I don't know what to get.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

With a puppy you're going to have a really hard time finding an acceptable grain free food with low enough calcium. Many of the grain free foods encourage too fast of growth when it comes to puppies, def not good for a large breed like the GSD.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Lin. If I were feeding a pup kibble I would go with Wellness super5mix puppy, if the Orijen wasn't working out.
This blend has the proper ratio of calcium and phosphorus and the grains are rice and barley.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Horizon Legacy puppy is a dog food that I use in my rotation. A major factor in feeding their product is that they make their own food, in thier own plant. Companies like Wellness have a manufacture like Menu foods make their foods. I would feel very uncomfortable feeding a food made by a company who has had so many recalls.

Horizon Pet Nutrition


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

Both seem great though I'm leaning towards the grain-free... Any other suggestions? If orijen is too rich.. are these significantly different from it?


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Blitz1203 said:


> Both seem great though I'm leaning towards the grain-free... Any other suggestions? If orijen is too rich.. are these significantly different from it?


as far as grain free, no. id have to know the maximum Ca level in the Horizon Legacy Puppy (and it is not listed on their site). the only one that i know for a fact has Ca levels close to where they should be is Orijen.

is there a reason you must have grain free at the moment?


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Companies like Wellness have a manufacture like Menu foods make their foods. I would feel very uncomfortable feeding a food made by a company who has had so many recalls.
> 
> Horizon Pet Nutrition


Wellness does not use menu foods to produce their kibble: only their canned products.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Wellness does not produce any of their own dog food !!! They could be having American Nutrition (UGH) make it. It really doesn't matter, the fact is they don't make their own food, someone else does, then they put their name on the bag. Notice on their website how they say,that is the key.....
*To learn more about the comprehensive Wellness Quality Assurance Program **click here*. 



​


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

You posted this topic and you listed Wellness as producing their own food.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/133013-what-you-should-feeding.html

Slightly confused.

I know this topic has been derailed, but I need serious recommendations. My reason behind grain free is that my pup seems to have a sensitive stomach and I figured it'd be safer. If you think there are better options with grains please list them and explain why. My local store can get the Wellness which would be nice as it is cheaper for them to order things in than it is for me to get them online. I really need to get somewhere with this issue.. I've done research, but with opposing views and different opinions everywhere.. it is becoming a pain. I need help getting my pup healthy. He hasn't had good stools since he was 7.5 weeks old. He is now secreting from his anal glands and I think it is due to his loose stools also. This is pretty stressful and I really want to get something that will help him.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

when my boy did eat dry food I gave him Orijen LBP....it is a great food, but only if it works for you dog. Only thoughts I have is to add psyllium husks to each meal to boost fiber; not enough fiber can also cause loose stool. It worked well with our IBD female, the pumpkin did not. Also, you could consider mixing Orijen with another food of your choice that is not as rich....I have heard of that working for some people.......good luck


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

sorry, it just occurred to me I didn't ask if you have considered a food allergy being involved?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I do believe that Wellness was recently bought, so I'm not sure who is making it. But, they are an EXCELLENT food. I also say go for Wellness 5. 

Unfortunately, Orijen is the only food that is going to be acceptable for a puppy that is grain free that I know of. 

While Orijen is a great food, it's not great for all animals. You need to remember that. If your dog's body is trying to tell you something, listen.


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

Gib Laut said:


> sorry, it just occurred to me I didn't ask if you have considered a food allergy being involved?


Considered it, but no one (Vet/Trainer/etc.) seems to think it is the case. He was on Purina Puppy Chow before Orijen and his stools were fine on it. Since loose stools is common for some dogs who've been put on Orijen it just seems like the most likely cause. I've tried brown rice, pumpkin, fortiflora, giardia treatment, antibiotics, etc.. I figure trying a different food is worth it at this point.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

From what I've read and researched Orijen is the only safe grainless food for puppies. If I couldn't feed grainless then I would be looking for a puppy safe food with limited grains of good quality


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

How about a limited ingredient food, like california natural?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSDElsa said:


> I do believe that Wellness was recently bought, so I'm not sure who is making it. But, they are an EXCELLENT food. I also say go for Wellness 5.
> 
> Unfortunately, Orijen is the only food that is going to be acceptable for a puppy that is grain free that I know of.
> 
> While Orijen is a great food, it's not great for all animals. You need to remember that. If your dog's body is trying to tell you something, listen.


If you have questions on the Wellness manufacturing they have a twitter page as well as 1-800 #
Talk to Us - Contact Details
I haven't heard that they were bought out, hmmm...


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I feed my pup EVO. The breeder feed it to him and he has never had loose stools. A friend of mine had the same problem you are having with her GSD and switched to EVO and she is loving it. Some people will say not to feed your pup grain free because it promotes growth to fast. I have not had one problem with my pup and he is 7 months now. EVO sells a 6lb bag of food, try the small bites and see how he does on it.Good luck


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

EVO is NOT approrpriate for puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it, it's a great food. But not good for puppies.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

GSDElsa said:


> EVO is NOT approrpriate for puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it, it's a great food. But not good for puppies.


 
that^

EVO is not designed well for large breed pups and even Natura themselves will gladly tell you that. in fact, it has just the kind of profile that would encourage fast growth (higher fat, calories, and Ca), which is exactly what you do not want in a large breed puppy.


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

I've switched him to Wellness LBP food and not only does he like it quite a bit, but his stools almost changed instantly. This is his second day on it (I ran out of Orijen so I didn't mix. Since he already had loose stools it seemed like just switching might work out better and so far it has).


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Great news! Glad you found something that works for you.


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

Aye, even though I didn't want to change foods and I really wanted there to be another way.. if it works it works. My dog's happiness comes before mine heh. I honestly wanted Orijen to work. It is a great food, but not for my pup. 

My thanks go out to everyone who has helped me in the multiple topics I have posted on/related to this matter. I was looking for help and I got it. It didn't always work, but you guys were there to help and I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs.
i keep different brands of kibble and can food
on hand. i also feed my dog ground beef (raw,he doesn't
like cooked ground beef), chicken, fresh fish, veggies and fruit.


----------

